

Flaws in Videoconferencing Systems Put Boardrooms at Risk - mattquinn
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/01/23/technology/flaws-in-videoconferencing-systems-put-boardrooms-at-risk.html?src=twrhp

======
ja27
Audio conference calls as just as bad. I noticed a long time ago that a lot of
my co-workers, especially executives, never bother to set passwords on their
conference calls, check who's on a call, or drop all the lines between back-
to-back calls. It would be trivial for almost any employee to dial into some
sensitive calls. Or heck, ex-employees. Not that I would do that but it's
clearly a security issue.

~~~
protomyth
A famous example was Jay Leno detailed in "Late Shift" and mentioned in this
article [http://www.vanityfair.com/online/daily/2008/12/jay-leno-
reve...](http://www.vanityfair.com/online/daily/2008/12/jay-leno-revenge-of-
the-everyman)

------
trout
This is interesting. A large challenge in videoconferencing systems is
encouraging use, since many of the legacy systems have 42 button remote
controls, complicated scheduling, and quality problems. So there's been a huge
push to make it as easy as possible to drive adoption of the technology.

That said, there would likely still be indicators that there was an active
video. Unless they were able to compromise the firmware also, which is less
likely than simply port 5060 being open. Many of the systems are on a URI/IP
dialing system and the port may be left open intentionally. So it's bad - but
not 'dozens of listeners listening at all times without anyone having a clue'
bad (hopefully).

------
tedsuo
Can you imagine if someone streamed that Goldman Sachs board room through to
wikileaks?

